# Technical article on DECA



## MyDogHasFleas (Jan 4, 2007)

Interesting because it talks about the frequencies used, how they had to get a new version of the MOCA spec, etc.

http://www.lightreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=190692&site=lr_cable&


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes. Thank you.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Good general overview.


----------



## cheesedjdj (Jan 21, 2010)

Cool article, thanks for sharing.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

By "whole home DVR" I assume the article is referring to the HR24, not the HMC30, correct?

MoCA Takes Spectrum Down a Notch

April 20, 2010 | Jeff Baumgartner 
The Multimedia over Coax Alliance (MoCA) has added midrange frequencies to its 1.1 specification, which is good news for DirecTV Group Inc. (NYSE: DTV) as the satellite giant _gets ready to launch its whole-home DVR next month_.​


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Replace "whole home DVR" with "Multi-Room Viewing" and the article becomes correct. The whole-home DVR is a ways away (likely about a year down the road).


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

BattleZone said:


> Replace "whole home DVR" with "Multi-Room Viewing" and the article becomes correct. The whole-home DVR is a ways away (likely about a year down the road).


Not true (as stated in the other thread).

An HR2x with a partner H2x receiver is just as much a Whole Home DVR as anything else.

Its a DVR, that I can watch from anywhere in my home. Its a whole home DVR. The fact DirecTV *might* be making a box with more tuners and beefier functions does not negate what they are launching in May. They may very well decide multiple HR24s are a better solution than the HMC30... who knows. But its still Whole home DVR.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

BattleZone said:


> Replace "whole home DVR" with "Multi-Room Viewing" and the article becomes correct. The whole-home DVR is a ways away (likely about a year down the road).


You sure keep talking about the whole home thing, I keep seeing it pop up in various threads. You know something we don't? :grin:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

In a closely related Article he mentions the HR24 and the H24 as "The Whole Home" DVR System.

Here is the Two of The First Three Paragraphs: (I deleted one that just talked about Moca)

DirecTV Group Inc. (NYSE: DTV) will begin to market a new line of set-tops with multiroom DVR capabilities by the end of the first quarter, a move that obviously applies pressure on MSOs to hurry up and do the same.

DirecTV hasn't revealed any pricing on the new offering, but noted that the boxes are already in production and should start hitting customer homes in the first quarter. It's believed that two DirecTV box models -- the H24 (an HD box) and the HR24 (the primary HD-DVR) -- will come with those MoCA capabilities on board."

Here is the Link: http://www.lightreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=187043&site=lr_cable


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

BudShark said:


> Not true (as stated in the other thread).
> 
> An HR2x with a partner H2x receiver is just as much a Whole Home DVR as anything else.
> 
> Its a DVR, that I can watch from anywhere in my home. Its a whole home DVR. The fact DirecTV *might* be making a box with more tuners and beefier functions does not negate what they are launching in May. They may very well decide multiple HR24s are a better solution than the HMC30... who knows. But its still Whole home DVR.


To me it won't be a Whole Home DVR until I can get a unified ToDo List (or at least separate remote viewing of a To Do list.) and set something to record on one DVR to another DVR. Not saying that's not coming, but those are two things keeping me from calling it a whole home.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

To me it won't be a Whole Home System until I get a Modifiable and Selectable Unified Play List so I can just Select those DVRs that I want to see their respective Recordings showing up in my Unified Play List.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Whole Home DVR is NOT based on personal wish lists or multiple DVRs in a home.

It is the standard package of DECA, HR24, H24. I'm confused on why this is so difficult. Look at it from the viewpoint of the 98% crowd, not us.

1 DVR in a house.
1-3 receivers that can also play content from that DVR and schedule recordings on that DVR.

That is whole home DVR. That is what DirecTV is calling whole home DVR. That is what will be marketed in May as whole home DVR. Lets not confuse things because its lacking some personal feature we want. Its still a whole home DVR.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

richierich said:


> To me it won't be a Whole Home System until I get a Modifiable and Selectable Unified Play List so I can just Select those DVRs that I want to see their respective Recordings showing up in my Unified Play List.


Which will make absolutely no sense once we have single large scale DVRs with 4+ tuners in them. At that point, selectable playlists won't make any sense.

DirecTV is driving to a 1 DVR package. Either an HR24 or someday an HMC30. The rest of us (who have multiple DVRs) are the exception, not the norm. And once they unveil their solution for the HMC30 playlist - I'm sure it will port around to multiple HR households (the few thousand/hundred thousand of us there are).


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Are you saying there are less than a million homes with more than one HR2x? I had not thougth about what that number is. I only have one (HR20) at the moment myself but that is only because I only have one HDTV set and I have 2 relatively new perfectly functional conventional CRT TV sets (the darn things won't seem to break down) that have SD DirecTIVOs attached to them. So I have 3 DVRs at the moment and I envision myself having at least two HD DVRs down the line, even with a MRV setup. Two many times when I would want more than 2 streams to record, or perhaps more than one MRV output stream.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

BudShark said:


> Whole Home DVR is NOT based on personal wish lists or multiple DVRs in a home.
> 
> It is the standard package of DECA, HR24, H24. I'm confused on why this is so difficult. Look at it from the viewpoint of the 98% crowd, not us.
> 
> ...


The problem is they have always called this Multi-Room Viewing (or MRV) in the past. Now all the sudden they seem to be changing it around and calling it Multi-Room DVR, and now Whole Home DVR. They need to pick one term and stick with it. Personally I think Multi-Room Viewing makes more sense for this system. The current system allows you to use the DVRs seperately or throughout multiple rooms. The actual tuners in the DVR can only be used in that room though.

The HMC 30 with multiple tuners and clients seems to make more sense as being called a whole home DVR as those tuners are shared throughout the whole home.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> The problem is they have always called this Multi-Room Viewing (or MRV) in the past.


The marketing department has been calling it Whole Home DVR from the start.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

BudShark said:


> Which will make absolutely no sense once we have single large scale DVRs with 4+ tuners in them. At that point, selectable playlists won't make any sense.
> 
> DirecTV is driving to a 1 DVR package. Either an HR24 or someday an HMC30. The rest of us (who have multiple DVRs) are the exception, not the norm. And once they unveil their solution for the HMC30 playlist - I'm sure it will port around to multiple HR households (the few thousand/hundred thousand of us there are).


You can't be Serious about Directv coming out any time soon with a Large Scale DVR such as the HMC30 with 4 tuners in it that will satisfy me with 6 DVRs, 12 Tuners, 300 Series Links Ability and 10,000 Gigabytes of Recording Capacity.

Their HMC30 that I saw Demoed at the Entropic Booth in January only had a 1 TB Drive which is what my smallest 3 DVRs have. It will be along time before we see a 3 or 4 TB Drive in the Mother Ship for that Whole Home DVR System and I don't see everyone running out to exchange their current HR2Xs for somthing that Puny.

I wonder how many Series Links it will have as my HR24-500 only has 50 and that is Pathetic nowadays.

That is pretty puny and pathetic in this day and age to support a family or 4 or 5 or 6 people all with different needs and tastes.

Just give me my Selectable Unified Play List and I will be happy.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> The marketing department has been calling it Whole Home DVR from the start.


According to the website it's Multi-Room DVR.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/directv/technology/multiroom

They really just need to start being more consistent. Like the article earlier this week about the new movie service. One minute the guy says it will be beamed down form the satellite, but then later on he talks about it streaming. To me streaming is playing a slightly buffered stream off of the internet, not playing a locally recorded program that was sent to the DVR by a satellite. Using both terms is just confusing to people.


----------



## MyDogHasFleas (Jan 4, 2007)

To try to put this little dustup to bed, it's clear the original article used the term "Whole Home DVR" to refer to what's being released next month or so (i.e. the H24/HR24/MRV/DECA thing). That's become kind of an industry term. 

Each vendor tends to put their own little brand on it. For example U-verse is "Total Home DVR" (I guess "Total" is better than "Whole"  ). DirecTV is apparently "Multi Room Viewing". And so on.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> According to the website it's Multi-Room DVR.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/directv/technology/multiroom
> 
> They really just need to start being more consistent. Like the article earlier this week about the new movie service. One minute the guy says it will be beamed down form the satellite, but then later on he talks about it streaming. To me streaming is playing a slightly buffered stream off of the internet, not playing a locally recorded program that was sent to the DVR by a satellite. Using both terms is just confusing to people.


"My reference" was from long before that website came up.
Movies/PPV/VOD come from both sources, so it's easy to see how both terms would get used. Some is pushed to the DVRs over the SAT, while others need to be downloaded over the internet.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Directv started off with MRV then realized that in the Future people would want a Whole Home Entertainment System instead of having to build it like we are doing, piece by piece so they launched a Futuristic Direction to create a System that would serve the Whole House or Home and all of the family members withing.

I saw a Prototype of this System many years ago at Disney World in Orlando. So now they are calling the System now as MRV as being DVRs and Receivers talking to each other and transferring their media to each other and then the Next Generation is a Smart DVR Host and Clients that can talk to each other and transfer media back and forth without the general populus having to figure out how to make it happen.

That is what the HMC30 is, a Home Media Distribution System (or Center) distributing Media to it's Clients as they demand it.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

richierich said:


> You can't be Serious about Directv coming out any time soon with a Large Scale DVR such as the HMC30 with 4 tuners in it that will satisfy me with 6 DVRs, 12 Tuners, 300 Series Links Ability and 10,000 Gigabytes of Recording Capacity.
> ...
> That is pretty puny and pathetic in this day and age to support a family or 4 or 5 or 6 people all with different needs and tastes.
> 
> Just give me my Selectable Unified Play List and I will be happy.


+1
I have 5 DVR's and will soon have a 6th. It's not uncommon for me to see 5-6 active recordings in the list at the same time. The most I ever saw was 8, but 5-6 is pretty typical at my house. If you have a house with young kids, you know what I mean. Most kids shows are in a constant loop and with 2 kids DVR's, the first couple of pages in my UPL are quickly overrun by kids shows.

If DTV is going to do the whole "central DVR" with slave receivers, they are going to have to increase the tuners and also increase the number of outbound streams.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Getteau said:


> +1
> I have 5 DVR's and will soon have a 6th. It's not uncommon for me to see 5-6 active recordings in the list at the same time. The most I ever saw was 8, but 5-6 is pretty typical at my house. If you have a house with young kids, you know what I mean. Most kids shows are in a constant loop and with 2 kids DVR's, the first couple of pages in my UPL are quickly overrun by kids shows.
> 
> If DTV is going to do the whole "central DVR" with slave receivers, they are going to have to increase the tuners and also increase the number of outbound streams.


It really comes down to economics. For what you desire, isn't needed by most families. Assume your needs are in the 10% or even 20% of the general population range.

Directv saves a boatload of money with a single DVR feeding all the client receivers covering most of their customers. This does away with what I have, multiple DVR's that end up recording the same shows at the same time (sometimes) that Directv had to almost give away at one time. With 2 year contracts they never captured the true cost of multiple DVR's in a home within a 2 year period. That sub has to stay 4-5 years to really be profitable. Now they can make new subscriber offers with one DVR and x receivers. And they can counter Dish and uverse with MRV.

They can still offer you what you want with additional DVR's. But I suspect, the additional DVR's will come at a hefty cost for new installs, more than they were before.

Sure as technology advances, the four tuner etc models will come along but they have a pretty powerful offering with the 24 series and backwards compatibility to most of the 2x series.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Getteau said:


> +1
> I have 5 DVR's and will soon have a 6th. It's not uncommon for me to see 5-6 active recordings in the list at the same time. The most I ever saw was 8, but 5-6 is pretty typical at my house. If you have a house with young kids, you know what I mean. Most kids shows are in a constant loop and with 2 kids DVR's, the first couple of pages in my UPL are quickly overrun by kids shows.
> If DTV is going to do the whole "central DVR" with slave receivers, they are going to have to increase the tuners and also increase the number of outbound streams.


+1. But don't forget about Recording Capacity!!!

How many times do the kids want to watch over and over again "The Lion King" or "Ice Age" or whatever. You need an Option to add a larger drive or buy one from the gitgo. I never see Directv offer any Options such as a Larger Drive or what Model DVR would you like.

Their Customer Care sucks as in "You Will Take What We Give You Because We Know What Is Best For You!!!".


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

richierich said:


> You can't be Serious about Directv coming out any time soon with a Large Scale DVR such as the HMC30 with 4 tuners in it that will satisfy me with 6 DVRs, 12 Tuners, 300 Series Links Ability and 10,000 Gigabytes of Recording Capacity.
> 
> Their HMC30 that I saw Demoed at the Entropic Booth in January only had a 1 TB Drive which is what my smallest 3 DVRs have. It will be along time before we see a 3 or 4 TB Drive in the Mother Ship for that Whole Home DVR System and I don't see everyone running out to exchange their current HR2Xs for somthing that Puny.
> 
> ...


And you can't be serious about you being a normal customer.

No one is taking anything away from you. You want to have 10 HR24s? Go for it. You want 10 HMC30s? Go for it.

It doesn't change what DirecTVs intention and direction is. That is 1 DVR in a standard install - using MRV to create a Whole Home DVR system. In May, that DVR is the HR24. Later this year, that DVR may include something like the HMC30.

In terms of Unified Playlist... its been repeated fairly steadily that ship sailed and we are unlikely to see it again. Multi-tuner DVRs with TB+ recording capacity makes the selectable playlist outdated and for all intents and purposes pointless. DirecTV will have a different way to sort playlists.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

richierich said:


> Their Customer Care sucks as in "You Will Take What We Give You Because We Know What Is Best For You!!!".


While true, I don't blame the agents, as they are largely handcuffed; rather I blame the architects (imported during the newscorp days??) of their business model that thought it was a good idea to have an exclusively leased equipment model... and not only that but one without model selectability or even predictabilty, and one without a robust companion equipment ownership program option. I not sure how that is suposed to endear their customers.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I am not blaming the Agents but the Senior Level Managers who dreamed up their architecture and put it into their Policy. If you truly care about your customers then give them choices because everyone household needs differ as well as their wallets.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

BudShark said:


> And you can't be serious about you being a normal customer.
> 
> No one is taking anything away from you. You want to have 10 HR24s? Go for it. You want 10 HMC30s? Go for it.
> 
> In terms of Unified Playlist... its been repeated fairly steadily that ship sailed and we are unlikely to see it again. Multi-tuner DVRs with TB+ recording capacity makes the selectable playlist outdated and for all intents and purposes pointless. DirecTV will have a different way to sort playlists.


Well the DLB Ship sailed but people kept complaining and they brought it into fruition and now we have Double Play.

Does a Man who has 2, 3, or 4 kids in his family want to plow thru pages and pages of his kid's movies, etc. to try and find what he wants to watch???

I don't think so. So we do need a way to Sort or Filter out those Recordings that I don't want to see if you want MRV or Whole House Media Servers to work functionally and practically!!!


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

richierich said:


> Well the DLB Ship sailed but people kept complaining and they brought it into fruition and now we have Double Play.
> 
> Does a Man who has 2, 3, or 4 kids in his family want to plow thru pages and pages of his kid's movies, etc. to try and find what he wants to watch???
> 
> I don't think so. So we do need a way to Sort or Filter out those Recordings that I don't want to see if you want MRV or Whole House Media Servers to work functionally and practically!!!


I agree... we need a way to filter.

But if said man has an HMC30 or an upgraded 2TB HR24... He'd still have pages and pages.
If he bought 2 HR24s, and upgraded them, he'd now have 2 locations to remember which has what - go there, and likely still have pages and pages.

It became pretty apparent pretty quickly that selecting a DVR was not going to be the most efficient way.

You are correct about DLB except for one thing. We had selectable playlists. It was in the code. It worked. DirecTV took it out with intent, and stated it wasn't coming back because it wasn't the long term solution.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I have one of my 2 TB DVRs designated for Sports. Another one for General Entertainment, etc. and so on and so forth. I select which DVR I want to watch for whatever purpose and then Select Local to only see those recordings and I have two downstairs so if I want to watch General stuff I watch the other one or then view the Playlist for everything and watch something from upstairs.

However, a Selectable Unified Play List would work and I don't understand what the problem was and I talked to a Senior Directv Manager at CES at the Entropic Booth who was in charge of DVR Development and he listened to what I said and stated that he would review it and probably go that direction as he could understand how alot of customers would need it.

So it could happen, so never give up on what you want to make happen!!!


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

richierich said:


> I have one of my 2 TB DVRs designated for Sports. Another one for General Entertainment, etc. and so on and so forth. I select which DVR I want to watch for whatever purpose and then Select Local to only see those recordings and I have two downstairs so if I want to watch General stuff I watch the other one or then view the Playlist for everything and watch something from upstairs.
> 
> However, a Selectable Unified Play List would work and I don't understand what the problem was and I talked to a Senior Directv Manager at CES at the Entropic Booth who was in charge of DVR Development and he listened to what I said and stated that he would review it and probably go that direction as he could understand how alot of customers would need it.
> 
> So it could happen, so never give up on what you want to make happen!!!


I didn't say I was giving up. I stated its not the ultimate solution as DVRs get larger and larger and move to centralize servers with multi-tuners. It would afford the average customer nothing.

I also stated its different than DLB or anything else. It WAS in there when MRV between HRs first appeared. They even toyed around with remembering what the last playlist you were looking at was, defaulting to something else, and allowing quick selection. It wasn't a mistake, it was a feature/product. And then they pulled it out and it hasn't come back for over a year.

I get you see the benefit, a lot of people do. But it clearly can't be the long term solution when you have a server, with 4+ tuners, recording all your shows. The UPL and selectable playlist would show the exact same thing. Thats all I'm saying.

Continue to hope it comes back - it doesn't bother me either way. But I think the evidence is clear it won't be, and I think we need to accept/acknowledge that it would provide little to no benefit to the majority of customers who will likely have 1 DVR.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

I'm not sure that 1 DVR with 2 tuners serves the needs of most customers. A lot of customers? Yes. Most? Not so sure about that.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tkrandall said:


> I'm not sure that 1 DVR with 2 tuners serves the needs of most customers. A lot of customers? Yes. Most? Not so sure about that.


Whether it is "most" or not,
DirecTV's "normal package" is 1 DVR + 3 receivers, so this seems to suggest what the demographics are.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

tkrandall said:


> I'm not sure that 1 DVR with 2 tuners serves the needs of most customers. A lot of customers? Yes. Most? Not so sure about that.


So are you saying that you think there is more than 50% of DirecTV customers with more than 1 DVR? I really don't know what the actually numbers are, but that seems like a stretch to me.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

I guess I am indeed pretty weird then....  I have 3 (an HR20 and 2 circa 2003/2004 DirecTIVOs)


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

tkrandall said:


> I guess I am indeed pretty weird then....  I have 3 (an HR20 and 2 circa 2003/2004 DirecTIVOs)


I have 4 HRs in my house. I've never had "regular" receivers with DirecTV. Always DVRs.

Doesn't make me weird. It does make me the exception to DirecTVs customer base. I know 20+ people who have DirecTV. I'm the only one with more than 1 DVR. I know 10+ people with Dish... only 2 of them have more than 1 DVR. I know a good number of people with Comcast... only 1 of them even has a DVR.

Here's one report with some side comments.
http://www.trefis.com/articles/1288...vr-penetration-to-reach-75-by-2016/2010-03-10



> We estimate that about 50% of Dish Network's satellite TV subscribers subscribed to its DVR service in 2009. This DVR penetration figure has increased by almost 12% since 2007 but still stands less than DirecTV's 60% HD/DVR penetration in 2009.


Its a Dish report, but references 60% DVR penetration for DirecTV in 2009. Don't know their source. But even if 50% of households with DVRs have multiple DVRs (which would be a very very high %) that still means only 30% of DirecTV customers have multiple DVRs. Considering the upcharge was $100-$300 for each additional DVR - I'd guess a large percentage of those would jump at a lower cost Whole Home solution.

We are all guessing... but what we do know - DirecTV wants to upsell people to HD and DVR. They want to lower churn. They want to lower maintenance costs. And DVRs cost more to maintain (hard drives). It stands pretty clear their intent is to put 1 DVR in each house. In fact, their current model means they LOSE money when they put 2+ DVRs in a house (they receive no further monthly income when you have 2+ DVRs).

All signs point to 1 DVR/house as standard/desired package. Will I get rid of mine? Probably not. I'd like to have a HMC30 with HR24s as clients. That to me would be my personal preference. But the average customer? Nope... 1 HMC30/HR24 and standard clients everywhere else.


----------



## WholeHomeDVR (Oct 8, 2008)

matt1124 said:


> You sure keep talking about the whole home thing, I keep seeing it pop up in various threads. You know something we don't? :grin:


Is "Whole Home DVR" a MOCA term
And "Multi-Room Viewing" a DECA term?

What does RVU Mean?

Maybe we can ask him...
[Redacted]


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

DECA is just DirecTV's version of MoCA (same tech, different frequency).

RVU is an alliance that you can see more on here:


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

WholeHomeDVR said:


> Is "Whole Home DVR" a MOCA term
> And "Multi-Room Viewing" a DECA term?
> 
> What does RVU Mean?
> ...


Please pull that link. Bad form to post a guys name/address/phone (even if he put it there himself, don't help the rest of the rabid fans/trolls here find it).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

BudShark said:


> Please pull that link. Bad form to post a guys name/address/phone (even if he put it there himself, don't help the rest of the rabid fans/trolls here find it).


Agreed, and redacted ..


----------



## shobi (Apr 22, 2010)

Whole Home DVR Service is the new name for Multi-Room HD DVR service. It's the same EXACT thing - DirecTV management just decided the new name sounded better.
This information is from completely reliable sources.


----------



## shobi (Apr 22, 2010)

When you are set up with "Whole Home DVR Service", you can play back content from any connected HD-DVR to any connected HD or HD-DVR. 

So if you have the Lion King recorded on the HD-DVRs in 2 rooms, you don't have to keep a copy on both HD-DVRs and you don't have to program all your HD-DVRs to record the same shows in case you aren't sure where you want to watch them.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

shobi said:


> Whole Home DVR Service is the new name for Multi-Room HD DVR service. It's the same EXACT thing - DirecTV management just decided the new name sounded better.
> This information is from completely reliable sources.


You must have missed the demonstration of a new whole home system @ the Consumer Electronics Show this past January. There's a new receiver hopefully out late this year or early next year that has been dubbed the whole home server.


----------



## shobi (Apr 22, 2010)

Doug, you may be right about a new receiver, but I'm talking about what's available in the initial markets that were offered the service starting in April and what will be available in Mid May 2010 when it goes national. 

The top-end HD-DVR will be the HR24 and the top-end HD receiver will be the H24. 
If you have an SD or DVR that is SWiM compatible, it will need a filter (exception: the R22 will get a DECA). If you have an HD or HD-DVR that is SWiM compatible and "MRV" compatible, and it isn't an H24 or HR24, it will need a DECA. If your dish is a 3LNB or 5LNB dish that doesn't have an integrated SWiM, the "guts" (the LNB) will be replaced with one with an integrated SWiM. The exception is people who have more than one dish or have more than 8 tuners. Those people will get an external SWiM. If you have less than 9 tuners, you will get an external SWiM-8. If you have more than 8 tuners, you will get an external SWiM-16, which can support 16 tuners (a DVR or HD-DVR counts as 2 tuners and an SD or HD receiver counts as one tuner).


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

shobi said:


> Doug, you may be right about a new receiver, but I'm talking about what's available in the initial markets that were offered the service starting in April and what will be available in Mid May 2010 when it goes national.
> 
> The top-end HD-DVR will be the HR24 and the top-end HD receiver will be the H24.
> If you have an SD or DVR that is SWiM compatible, it will need a filter (exception: the R22 will get a DECA). If you have an HD or HD-DVR that is SWiM compatible and "MRV" compatible, and it isn't an H24 or HR24, it will need a DECA. If your dish is a 3LNB or 5LNB dish that doesn't have an integrated SWiM, the "guts" (the LNB) will be replaced with one with an integrated SWiM. The exception is people who have more than one dish or have more than 8 tuners. Those people will get an external SWiM. If you have less than 9 tuners, you will get an external SWiM-8. If you have more than 8 tuners, you will get an external SWiM-16, which can support 16 tuners (a DVR or HD-DVR counts as 2 tuners and an SD or HD receiver counts as one tuner).


Pretty good for only 3 posts  :welcome_s


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I just think maybe that shobi is a Directv Plant helping us to understand more fully just what is going on!!!


----------

